# ZyXEL NWD2205 EE



## k-nike (Jan 27, 2014)

I want to use USB Wi-Fi adapter ZyXEL NWD2205 EE on my FreeBSD 10.0:

```
ugen4.2: <vendor 0x0586> at usbus4
urtwn0: <vendor 0x0586 product 0x341f, class 0/0, rev 2.00/2.00, addr 2> on usbus4
urtwn0: MAC/BB RTL8192CU, RF 6052 2T2R
```

Add to /boot/loader.conf:

```
if_urtwn_load="YES"
legal.realtek.license_ack=1
urtwn-rtl8192cfwT_load="YES"
```

Kernel's modules:

```
# kldstat
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
 1   11 0xffffffff80200000 15f0310  kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff817f1000 15268    if_urtwn.ko
 3    1 0xffffffff81807000 55e0     urtwn-rtl8192cfwT.ko
 4    1 0xffffffff81a12000 2f17f    pf.ko
```

I follow the instructions of the handbook but nothing to do:

```
# ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev urtwn0
# ifconfig
urtwn0: flags=8803<UP,BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
	ether fc:f5:28:fc:2d:77
	nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11b
	status: associated
wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	ether fc:f5:28:fc:2d:77
	nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
	status: no carrier
	ssid "" channel 1 (2412 MHz 11b)
	country US authmode OPEN privacy OFF txpower 0 bmiss 7 scanvalid 60
	bgscan bgscanintvl 300 bgscanidle 250 roam:rssi 7 roam:rate 1
	bintval 0
#
# ifconfig wlan0 up scan
#
# tail /var/log/messages
Jan 27 19:47:10 gate kernel: wlan0: Ethernet address: fc:f5:28:fc:2d:77
Jan 27 19:47:10 gate devd: Executing '/etc/pccard_ether wlan0 start'
Jan 27 19:47:25 gate kernel: urtwn0: timeout waiting for checksum report
```

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## kevlo (Mar 10, 2014)

Could you test that patch?
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/free ... 48859.html

Thanks.


----------

